# Wii #2661 - Driver: San Francisco (Europe)



## Chanser (Aug 31, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5450^^


----------



## chyyran (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]wPM_HOGnK0o[/youtube]

Apparently, the graphics are good.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd like to see a video of the Wii version, that ^^ defiantly wasn't.lol


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 31, 2011)

this is the only video i can find that has wii screenshots in it, there is a bit of gameplay, but not much.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIL_JrpPLZA


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 31, 2011)

play the first driver on ps1 did not like so no lose to me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 31, 2011)

no *LOSS *to me


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 31, 2011)

I will buy the 3ds version!


----------



## anton123 (Aug 31, 2011)

Only scrap of info I can find...
http://gonintendo.com/?p=128718


----------



## lizard81288 (Aug 31, 2011)

I heard the game sucks from multiple sites. I only played driver 2, and i thought it was good.


----------



## zizer (Aug 31, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> play the first driver on ps1 did not like so no lose to me.



driver 1 is best (for me)

downloading San Francisco


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 31, 2011)

zizer said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

and +1


----------



## gameshark (Aug 31, 2011)

finally a good driver game for the wii.

i like it


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 31, 2011)

freezes after first "training" mission... im running wiiflow (not very beta's) and d2X v6 56.. annoying...


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Aug 31, 2011)

Confirmed. Crashes after Training.
CFGv70 + d2x6[56]


----------



## camurso_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Even so, is it any good?

I mean, has it got good graphics/playability?


----------



## gbasource (Aug 31, 2011)

From what ive played it seems a good game. There is some kind of protection on it that gives you a black screen after passing any mission. Ive opened the iso in wiiscrubber and there seems to be a firmware update imbedded in it. Maybe its got something to do with that. Has anyone found out how to get this game working?


----------



## gameshark (Aug 31, 2011)

ios 250 d2x6 57 works for me after the training mission


----------



## zizer (Aug 31, 2011)

uneek r168 work (no problem)


----------



## Quanno (Aug 31, 2011)

I played Driver: Parallel Lines which was actually pretty good.
Hope this one is at least just as good.


----------



## gbasource (Aug 31, 2011)

gameshark said:
			
		

> ios 250 d2x6 57 works for me after the training mission



Tried that and it still gives me a black screen after the training mission with cfgusbloader v70. How do I install ios250 dsx6 57 with the cios installer?


----------



## anton123 (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]dgskdJifoBY[/youtube]


----------



## gbasource (Aug 31, 2011)

how the hell do you get this game working fully (without it black screening after each mission)


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 31, 2011)

dx2 v6 57 (250) same black screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





might tryout the Fix94 d2xv7a5 WAD Pack and report back tomorrow.


----------



## gameshark (Aug 31, 2011)

and if you turn of block ios reload?


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 31, 2011)

any fix yet? or is this a bad dump?


----------



## gbasource (Aug 31, 2011)

There has been a fix. You need to install ciosrev20b or the d2z v6 cios under ios 249 with ios 56 as base. You then run the game under ios249 with usbloadergx version 2.2. I have tested this fix myself and it works perfectly without no black screens after any of the missions.

For everyones convenience, all the required things are here with an included instructions file: *forbidden content*


----------



## zizer (Sep 1, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> any fix yet? or is this a bad dump?



dump is good (work with uneek r168)


----------



## davebaol (Sep 1, 2011)

With usbloader gx v2.2 and d2x v6 base 56 it works for me without any black screen after each mission.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 1, 2011)

davebaol said:
			
		

> With usbloader gx v2.2 and d2x v6 base 56 it works for me without any black screen after each mission.



Cool! So cfg and Wiiflow need an update?


----------



## Fox888 (Sep 1, 2011)

well it still black screens for me after each mission, using GX 2.2 249 base 56 d2x v6

so not true and no its not a bad dump....

EDIT : it seems like then we are in the real game (not the training missions) the game stops black screens, so far


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 1, 2011)

Fox888 said:
			
		

> well it still black screens for me after each mission, using GX 2.2 249 base 56 d2x v6
> 
> so not true and no its *not a bad dump....*



It is true! Works perfectly with D2X base 56 and Latest rev USBL GX.
So you must have a bad dump.


----------



## chicken11 (Sep 1, 2011)

works ok via disc but via usb it freezes loading cfg channel,how ever if i use mighty channel it loads and does not freeze


----------



## davebaol (Sep 1, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Fox888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Fox888
PAL game on a PAL Wii?


----------



## Fox888 (Sep 1, 2011)

yes a PAL game on a PAL Wii FW 4.2E


----------



## Inpression (Sep 1, 2011)

If the problem is that firmware update it tries to call, does that mean it works fine if you're on 4.3?


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm on FW 4.2 with all IOS/cIOS up-to-date and the game hangs with black screens after every mission/training mission. Tested with USB Loader GX (2.2) r1108 and CFG v70 using 249d2x6[56], 250d2x6[57], 248d2x6[37].
So there is maybe really a FW 4.3 check somewhere, that causes the black screen.

@davebaol: Are you on FW4.3 and have you tried with your latest d2x7alpha/beta or d2x6 only?


----------



## davebaol (Sep 1, 2011)

TheRealVisitor said:
			
		

> I'm on FW 4.2 with all IOS/cIOS up-to-date and the game hangs with black screens after every mission/training mission. Tested with USB Loader GX (2.2) r1108 and CFG v70 using 249d2x6[56], 250d2x6[57], 248d2x6[37].
> So there is maybe really a FW 4.3 check somewhere, that causes the black screen.
> 
> @davebaol: Are you on FW4.3 and have you tried with your latest d2x7alpha/beta or d2x6 only?


FW 4.2 with some IOSs from 4.3, like IOS58 and maybe some others.
And no, only tried with d2x v6.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 1, 2011)

hmm does.nt work on cfg loader v70 but works with gx 2.2 using same ios setup.
BTW I´m on 4.3 updated via modmii.


----------



## davebaol (Sep 1, 2011)

This protection doesn't seem to detect the cios.
We Dare protection detects the asm code used by the apploader.
Maybe it's something something similar.


----------



## Denida (Sep 1, 2011)

davebaol said:
			
		

> This protection doesn't seem to detect the cios.
> We Dare protection detects the asm code used by the apploader.
> Maybe it's something something similar.



We dare was still wasn't that hard to fix...


----------



## davebaol (Sep 1, 2011)

lol we dare wasn't so hard to fix?
Its protection has been bypassed 4 months after the release.


----------



## zizer (Sep 1, 2011)

Denida said:
			
		

> We dare was still wasn't that hard to fix...



you can always use uneek+di


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Sep 1, 2011)

davebaol said:
			
		

> TheRealVisitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the sysmenu firmware is not the problem what else could it be? The NTFS HDD I'm using? Installed 249d2x6[56] and 247d2x6[37] with d2x cios installer 3.0, but the problem is still there. USB Loader GX r1108 isn't be the problem, is it?

I think I'll skip this and wait until there is a real fix maybe for CFG.

Now we can expect this kind of protection for other Ubisoft games this year, like Rayman Origins and Just Dance 3...


----------



## davebaol (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm successfully using a wbfs hdd, not tested with the fat one.

EDIT:
Also IIRC gx is the only loader out there using the fraglist for wbfs partitions.


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Sep 1, 2011)

OK. found solution (yes, I tried again)
*
Works fine*
*USB Loader GX 2.2 (final, r1100) + 249d2x6[56] + 002 fix (for game) + disabled "return to" feature (for game) + NTFS drive*.

*Doesn't work*
Same config + latest GX build 1108 -> black screen crash


----------



## davebaol (Sep 2, 2011)

TheRealVisitor said:
			
		

> OK. found solution (yes, I tried again)
> *
> Works fine*
> *USB Loader GX 2.2 (final, r1100) + 249d2x6[56] + 002 fix (for game) + disabled "return to" feature (for game) + NTFS drive*.
> ...


Good finding!
Please test the releases after r1100 in order to find the 1st one going to black screen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT:
Oh forgot to say that return to channel enabled works great.
And you can leave the default value for 002 fix.


----------



## davebaol (Sep 2, 2011)

GX r1107 --> *OK*
GX r1108 --> *black screen after mission*

Reported to Dimok


----------



## Fox888 (Sep 2, 2011)

COOL confirmed working on GX r1100 (was using r1108)

and btw its working with global option and return to GX too, no need to change anything...


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 2, 2011)

I think there's something more to it.
When returning to title sceen from the game using USBL GX the game hung.
After that it was'nt playable anymore on any USB loader. ( freezes usb loader. )

Hash check says  the image is still fine  ( using wiibackupmanager ).
Are some files chnged on the HDD ( can it really?, I have no cleu what this is.... )
Could the image get corrupted with a protection from Ubisoft?

Edit: Defragmenting drive fixed it. Strange.....

BTW, I'm acctually enjoying this game.... Looks good ( but bit blurry ) car chases are fun!


----------



## mugotu (Sep 3, 2011)

davebaol said:
			
		

> I'm successfully using a wbfs hdd, not tested with the fat one.
> 
> EDIT:
> Also IIRC gx is the only loader out there using the fraglist for wbfs partitions.
> ...



Wiiflow also uses frag for wbfs, since rev396 in dev.

I looked at the code changes between gx 1107 and 1108 and it seems the problem is most likely with the codehandler or some patches somehow.  Most likely one of the patches needs disabled for this game.


----------



## davebaol (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah I was talking about this with OverJoy on wiiflow irc.
The default hook type has changed, now is 1.
See line 204
http://code.google.com/p/usbloader-gui/sou...&r=1108#204

I think this might be responsible for the black screen, but I didn't check.


----------



## harroxelas (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone managed to get this one to work on cfg? Tried some different settings but nothing...


----------



## davebaol (Sep 4, 2011)

harroxelas said:
			
		

> Anyone managed to get this one to work on cfg? Tried some different settings but nothing...


Give dimok the time to fix the issue then all the other usb loader will be updated.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 4, 2011)

Using GX r1107 I'm getting a black screen about 2 hours in, after trying to get out of a car.


----------



## mrpinkeye (Sep 5, 2011)

i hear the controls are bad, can we use a pro controller?


----------



## Andre4yo (Sep 5, 2011)

Black screen after a mission..Configurable USB loader latest version...IOS 249 base 56 d2x v6 (r21006) and ios 240 base 57 d2x v6 (r21006)...


----------



## nixon7 (Sep 5, 2011)

Black screen after mission: WiiFlow v2.2 RC1 r414 + d2x cIOS Installer v3.0 (Wii Pal 3.1 E)


----------



## saaya2020 (Sep 5, 2011)

gbasource said:
			
		

> There has been a fix. You need to install ciosrev20b or the d2z v6 cios under ios 249 with ios 56 as base. You then run the game under ios249 with usbloadergx version 2.2. I have tested this fix myself and it works perfectly without no black screens after any of the missions.
> 
> For everyones convenience, all the required things are here with an included instructions file: http://www.mediafire.com/?zvdx651wf11fbgv



I  installed the link and i have hit an issue (ciosrev20b under ios 249 with ios 56 base). All game channels on my wii that reference the usb hard drive no longer work. E.g grand slam tennis, nfs nitro, ben 10. When i click the channel, the initial wad starts up but when clicking "start", i get an error against a black screen "unable to load game press home to exit".

The games can still be played through wii flow i notice. This is the only way to play the games. USB loader gx does not detect the hard drive from the channel. It does start up when going through Homebrew channel.

How can i get these wads to work again? Grateful for any help!


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Sep 5, 2011)

saaya2020 said:
			
		

> gbasource said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, but how can you mess up your Wii just for one game by installing an old cIOS? It has been confirmed many times now, that the Driver issue is not linked to the cIOS but to the loader. I suggest you to install 249d2x6[56] for all your hardware and games to work correctly again. Use USB Loader GX 2.2 final, up to 1107 or latest beta r1111. This game won't work with other loaders atm.

Use ModMii to create the wad or d2x installer 3.0 and install d2x6 (21006) with base 56 into slot 249.


----------



## saaya2020 (Sep 5, 2011)

[/quote]

Sorry, but how can you mess up your Wii just for one game by installing an old cIOS? It has been confirmed many times now, that the Driver issue is not linked to the cIOS but to the loader. I suggest you to install 249d2x6[56] for all your hardware and games to work correctly again. Use USB Loader GX 2.2 final, up to 1107 or latest beta r1111. This game won't work with other loaders atm.

Use ModMii to create the wad or d2x installer 3.0 and install d2x6 (21006) with base 56 into slot 249.
[/quote]

Agreed. I'm totally depressed. What a plonker. Do i need to remove the CIORev20 before doing anything or will it get ovewritten if i just use the d2x-cios-installer recommended? This is how i installed it from the zip:

_Select CIOSRev20 wad then click on it then install it.
exit to the wii menu and ciosrev20 channel should be there now.
Click on the ciosrev20b installer channel
Choose IOS249 as the IOS to use during installation, then press A.
Press A on the disclaimer screen.
Choose IOS56 v5918 as the base IOS version, then press A.
Choose IOS249 as the Custom IOS Installation slot, then press A.
Choose network installation, then press A.
It will all download then install._

Thanks for your support


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Sep 6, 2011)

You don't need to uninstall the previous one. Just (re)install the newer d2x into slot 249.


----------



## Andre4yo (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone found any solution for CFG Loader? :/


----------



## saaya2020 (Sep 6, 2011)

[/quote]

Sorry, but how can you mess up your Wii just for one game by installing an old cIOS? It has been confirmed many times now, that the Driver issue is not linked to the cIOS but to the loader. I suggest you to install 249d2x6[56] for all your hardware and games to work correctly again. Use USB Loader GX 2.2 final, up to 1107 or latest beta r1111. This game won't work with other loaders atm.

Use ModMii to create the wad or d2x installer 3.0 and install d2x6 (21006) with base 56 into slot 249.
[/quote]

Ok - i just installed d2x CIO v3.0 with the settings (d2x6 21006, base 56, slot 249). It installed with no errors (green bars everywhere!). I then went to my channels and selected a game, but unfortunately, when clicking "start", i still get an error against a black screen "unable to load game press home to exit".

Note - the games still work through the wii flow channel

I went back into d2x CIOS 3.0 and one thing i noticed at the bottom of the 1st screen ... current IOS : 36 v1042

If I go into Neogamma channel , it shows IOS 249 v21006 at the bottom but when i select the option for hard drive from the menu, it says cant mount the usb drive. Fails after 30 attempts

Even the USB Loader GX and CFG channels that i installed today dont work. Just goes straight back to the Wii Menu channels main screen.  However, these apps  do work if i run through Homebrew channel and i can see the games on the usb drive!

What am i missing? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TudorBlue (Sep 6, 2011)

Ive got the laest version of usbloader gx and I cannot get Driver:SF to work. It will load as far as the loading screen, the one with the wiimote and nunchuck on it then thats as far as it gets. Help..........................


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 6, 2011)

TudorBlue said:
			
		

> Ive got the laest version of usbloader gx and I cannot get Driver:SF to work. It will load as far as the loading screen, the one with the wiimote and nunchuck on it then thats as far as it gets. Help..........................



Make sure you d2x installed. Maybe you have a bad dump.
Works fine here.


----------



## TudorBlue (Sep 6, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> TudorBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Errrrm....dx2x, what is that? lol, sorry of that sounds like a daft question but Im kind of out of touch with the wii tbh. I suppose I couild do with updating it.


----------



## pjmorie (Sep 6, 2011)

TudorBlue said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use ModMii to update your softmod. I used this to update the mod on my brothers Wii and it worked a treat. His was on on system menu 3.2 so I told the ModMii wizard that the Wii had never been hacked (as recommended) and it downloaded everything in one go as well as updating the system menu to 4.1. 
With the latest version of USB Loader GX (r1110) this game loads and plays fine but COD:BO wouldn't work. I was then given a link to beta version r1111 and this fixed the COD:BO issue but then Driver would crash after each mission. I've now gone back to using r1107 and both games seem OK.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 6, 2011)

TudorBlue said:
			
		

> Ive got the laest version of usbloader gx and I cannot get Driver:SF to work. It will load as far as the loading screen, the one with the wiimote and nunchuck on it then thats as far as it gets. Help..........................



I had this exact freeze also but fixed it
I'm using d2x6 (21006) with base 56 into slot 249 and the lastest beta Neogamma; I got past that screen by turning off everything to do with Ocarina, using No Hook type. I normally always keep it on, but turning it off fixed that exact problem for me. I can replicate the freeze by turning the debugger back on


----------



## i4ml3g3nd (Sep 7, 2011)

hi ive just got the game and loading it from disk it freezes before first mission im using uloader and im installing d2x cIOS v7 and going to try again but is there anything else that can make it work?


----------



## i4ml3g3nd (Sep 7, 2011)

i4ml3g3nd said:
			
		

> hi ive just got the game and loading it from disk it freezes before first mission im using uloader and im installing d2x cIOS v7 and going to try again but is there anything else that can make it work?


Ive Got It To Load First Story Mode Level Lets See How Far I Get Using This I Used Neogramer To Load It This Time With D2x CSIO V7 249


----------



## i4ml3g3nd (Sep 7, 2011)

i4ml3g3nd said:
			
		

> i4ml3g3nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finished first mission then black screan took disk out then back in and working fine


----------



## i4ml3g3nd (Sep 7, 2011)

i4ml3g3nd said:
			
		

> i4ml3g3nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link to D2X CSIO V7 http://www.wiiflowiki.com/ Download The Installer And Follow The Instructions To The Letter For This To Work Make Shore You Install V7Alpha


----------



## Andre4yo (Sep 7, 2011)

lol, so u get the black screen with the v7 alpha too...


----------



## davebaol (Sep 7, 2011)

It's not a cios related issue.
With proper measures that game works with rev20 too.


----------



## saaya2020 (Sep 8, 2011)

TheRealVisitor said:
			
		

> You don't need to uninstall the previous one. Just (re)install the newer d2x into slot 249.



Hi again - good news at last ...  i managed to get the usb loaders running again through the channels. For some reason, i was on ios55. I re-installed the ios58 and then I re-installed the usb forwarders and they work from the wii menu!

One issue is that the channels for the games like grand slam tennis, nfs nitro etc still dont detect the hard drive even after i re-installed teh wads using wad manager 1.7. The wads were originally generated many years ago using Yaulct 1.2

You've all been very helpful - very grateful! Any suggestions on how to get my game channels working again?

Thanks in advance


----------



## montyzoomer (Sep 8, 2011)

I can confirm that the latest USB loader GX USB load GX (revision 1100) doesnt freeze after each level. just go to the page and click on the first logo, install the forwarder, put the files on the SD and away you go. The boy is happy now. 

Off topic, for the life in me i couldnt figure out the revision numbers for GX, just get the latest on the gbatemp link (its on page 1) (page 980 explains the problem and will hopefully get fixed)


----------



## saaya2020 (Sep 10, 2011)

used crap v3.3b to regenerate the wads - now all working. Thanks to all for their help. Everything is working including Driver !


----------



## mrpinkeye (Sep 10, 2011)

is there a fix for cfg?

i downloaded the usbloadergx fix but usbloadergx wont find my usb device. does usbloadergx only support one format? i forget which my external HDD is but its 1tb full so i cant reformat. so if usbloadergx only supports fat32 or ntfs and not both im screwed.

i know cfg works for most other wbfs files...is there a fix for cfg?

wait...iv just tryed cfg and its gone past first mission fine but i get black screen again after second mission!

do i have to restart the wii for each mission!? lol

oh nevermind, this is too much hassle for a game i dont really like very much. the shunting doesnt work at all, im trying to forward shunt and doing a sideswipe into a wall/tree/other car everytime! sucky


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2011)

DRIV3R was awesome.


----------



## camurso_ (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi there!

I know I´m beeing lazy, but just wanted to know if there is already any way to play this game using USB CFG Loader....


Thank you


----------



## camurso_ (Sep 19, 2011)

bump?


----------



## mrpinkeye (Sep 22, 2011)

all i see are fixes for GX and thats no good for my hard drive


----------



## ibis_87 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I can confirm the freeze issue is NOT cIOS related. 

I have a very old cIOS, revision 19-20 I think. All I had to do was to install the latest USB Loader GX (revision 1100), and it works like a charm for me. I completed the training and 3 missions, not a single issue.


----------



## TudorBlue (Oct 14, 2011)

I could never get this game to work whatsoever on my sotmodded wii. I installed DX2 but it still wouldnt work so I gave up hope in the end. Ive thought about installing a modchip. Is this the best option? If I install a modchip, will this fix any game compatibility issues with either discs or a usb loader?? Thanks in advance guys, I know Ive come to the right place for the best advice


----------



## roubagalinhas (Oct 30, 2011)

wtih the latest (2.3) version the game still freezes

is it guaranted to work with r1007 like i've read?


----------



## matt! (Nov 6, 2018)

FWIW in 2018 I'm playing OK from USB with USBLoaderGX r1268 and all patches off.

Could not get WiiFlow or CFG to play from SD without freezing.


----------

